# PENDLETON FLANNEL SHIRTS



## CaddyRider2016 (Jul 28, 2016)

Selling 5 Original Pendletons. Brand new condition. Size XL. Located in Fontana CA. Text 951-751-9941


----------



## CaddyRider2016 (Jul 28, 2016)

$100 each or $400 for all 5


----------



## CaddyRider2016 (Jul 28, 2016)

$300 for all 5 takes em. 
951-751-9941


----------



## Rod7305 (Apr 7, 2015)

You shipping or pick up only?


----------

